# Karate As A Means Of Rehab!



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 19, 2008)

The Healing Within - Trailer 

[yt]0RLkfHMdFJg[/yt]


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice clip Thanks


----------



## Brandon Fisher (Feb 20, 2008)

Very nice clip I might even link to that from my website


----------



## Fiendlover (Feb 20, 2008)

my mom is always stressed and ive told her time and time again that we should go back to class to get rid of it cuz it ALWAYS has done that for me.  im at home and relaxed when im doing martial arts but she shakes her head and says that it puts more stress on her cuz she has to remember kats and weapons etc.  and i tell her that its not about that and that she can reduce a lot of stress but you know........moms know everything.:sadsong::idunno::shrug:


----------

